# Bratheringe aus Rotaugen



## schelli (28. Januar 2003)

Ich brauche ein Rezept für Bratheringe, hab meines Verlegt und bräuchte es wieder. :c 
Allerdings nehme ich Rotaugen anstatt Heringen.

Legt mal los damit ich wieder meine Fischlein einlegen kann ! 
 :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2003)

Rotaugen filieren und Haut abziehen, salzen, mehlieren und recht dunkel ausbraten, da die Fische nach dem Einlegen in den Sud heller werden.

300 ml Essig, 300 ml Weißwein, ca. 150 - 300 Gramm Zucker (nach Geschmack), eine Hand Senfsaat (Senfkörner), 3 - 5 Lorbeerblätter, ca. 10 5 - Nelken, ca. 20 Wacholderbeeren alles in einen Topf geben. Dann soviel Zwiebelringe dazu, daß die Flüssigkeit gerade noch über den Zwiebeln steht (ca. 1 Fingerbreit). Aufkochen und 5 Minuten köcheln lassen. abkühlen lassen und dann den abgekühlten Fond mit den Zwiebeln/Gewürzen über die Filets geben (schichtweise). Mindestens 3 TAge ziehen lassen, länger schad nix.
Fisch nie mit den Händen sondern immer mit saubverem Besteck rausnehmen, dann im Kühlschrank gut 4 Wochen haltbar.
Pellkartoffeln oder Brot dazu.


----------



## feederangler (28. Januar 2003)

http://home.arcor.de/jensheiko/rezeptsammlung/marinierte_rotaugen.htm 

Schau mal hier nach.


----------



## schelli (28. Januar 2003)

Vielen lieben DANK,

ich werds auch so bald wie möglich ausprobieren, muß jetzt nur noch Rotaugen oder Nasen fangen !!
Freu mich schon  :z  lecker Fischlis  :z 

Gruß
schelli


----------



## plötze (28. Januar 2003)

@schelli, na dann wünsche ich dir einen guten fang und guten appetit :m 

gruß plötze #h


----------



## chippog (30. Januar 2003)

zum rezept von thomas: in schweden ist es üblich die beringsfilets (aber auch makrelenfilets und diese eben auch zum direkt essen) in grobem roggenmehl zu mehlieren, was eine herzhaftere geschmacksnote ergibt. apropos mit sauberem besteck die filets rausfischen wird sogar empfohlen das mit holzbesteck zu machen, da eisenatome vom metallbesteck die zersetzung katalysieren können sollen. chippog


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2003)

Haste recht mit beidem Chippog: Roggenmehl bringt wirklich was, man kann uch sehr gut Grünkernmehrl oder Dinkel nehmen.
Als &quot;Besteck&quot; zum rausnehmen Holz oder Plaste!


----------



## Garfield0815 (13. Februar 2003)

@Thomas
Für wieviele Rotaugen sind deine Angaben??
Gruß G #h arf


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2003)

Das oben vorgstellte Rezept ist die Grundmenge, die für ca. 20 Rotuagen normaler Größe ( so um 20 cm) reichen dürfte.
Wichtig ist, dass die Filets vollkommen von Flüssigkeit bedeckt sind.


----------



## Garfield0815 (13. Februar 2003)

Man dankt.
Werde es sofort auf der Rezepteseite vervollständigen.
Gruß Garfield #h


----------



## Trompetenkäfer (15. Februar 2003)

Zum Thema eingelegte Fische:  

Es gibt eine Geheimzutat,aus das normale eingelegte Fische zur Spezialität werden. :q 


Und ich verrate diese Geheimzutat auch.
Danach ist sie übrigens keine Geheimzutat mehr.

 :c 

Die Fische werden üblicherweise vorher in Roggenmehl  gebraten. ( Oel keine Butter )
Danach sollten sie abkühlen und nur noch handwarm in folgenden Sud eingelegt werden.

Der Grundsud :1/2 Liter Essig, 1 Liter Wasser, 4 große Zwiebeln ( In Ringe geschnitten ) und jetzt kommt,s ( die Geheimzutat ) 1/2 Liter Dornkaat.
Gewürze können je nach Geschmack verwendet werden.
Lorbeerblätter, Pfefferkörner, Zucker, Orange etc. kommen immer gut und sollten duraus verwendet werden.

Bitte probiert dieses Rezept unbedingt aus.
Ihr werded feststellen, daß der Dornkaat fast alle Gräten auflöst und dem Essig die Säure nimmt.

Guten Appetit.

Petri Heil

Bernd-Otto


----------



## Garfield0815 (15. Februar 2003)

@ Trompetenkäfer (cooler Nick :q )
werde ich ausprobieren.
Hört sich aber sehr nach Fisch-Aufgesetztem an :q  :q .
&quot;nicht ganz ernst gemeint&quot;
Gruß Garf #h  #h


----------



## Trompetenkäfer (18. Februar 2003)

@ Garfield0815

Der Sud soll ich auch nicht getrunken werden  #g 

Außerdem wird der Sud bevor die Fische darin eingelegt werden kurz einmal aufgekocht. ( Wirklich nur kurz )
Dann den Sud auch abkühlen lassen und erst dann die Fische dazu tun.
Es lassen sich so auch Makrelen hervorragend einlegen.

Gruß und
Perti-Heil


----------



## Andreas Michael (18. Februar 2003)

Echt gute Rezepte, ich mache es immer so:

25% igen Essig = 1/2 Glas normales Trinkglass dürfte so um 0,1-0,15 liter sein auf 1 liter wasser.
3-4 Esslöffel Salz
6-8 Pimentkörner
3-4 Lorbeerblätter
2 Esslöffel Zucker
Gut 24 Std. einlegen

Dann die Heringe/ Rotaugen raus nehmen und mit Oel und Zwiebeln einlegen fertisch.

Geht mit rohen sowie gebratenen Fischen.


----------



## chippog (19. Februar 2003)

habe selber mal mit feinem apfelessig und weiteren samen und körner, wie zum beispiel fenchel, sechuanpfeffer, anis, wacholderbeeren, kardamomsamen, zimtstückchen, samt einem ordentlichem schuss cognac rumexperimentiert. feine sache! chipp


----------

